# My loveable Irishman..



## Judy-Ron (Mar 17, 2020)

Happy St. Patrick's Day to all my "Irish" friends. I have a real Irishman here and he is making me the traditional St. Patrick's Day dinner the old fashioned Irish way. He's a sweetie to share this yummy dinner with me. I'm flattered that I can become an Irishman for at least one day Éire go Brách...




_
_


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!  And, thanks for remiinding me that I have corned beef in the freezer!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 17, 2020)

We have Irish friends who usually have a huge party...unfortunately, that has been canceled this year. . Last year ,   His 80 year old Mom got drunk on black Velvet!  It was a hoot!  We don’t drink but we still hav3 fun watching everyone else get really silly and act foolish....enjoy your special day!!


----------

